# New Cougar Sighting



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

buckmasterflex said:


> I hope we get some more of them.


I doubt the people who live in the area agree with you.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Were I living there, I'd agree with him! One of the thrills of my life to see one outside Yellowstone. Sure would love to see another.



Rounder said:


> I doubt the people who live in the area agree with you.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

DLHirst said:


> Were I living there, I'd agree with him! One of the thrills of my life to see one outside Yellowstone. Sure would love to see another.


But you both live down state.

It is one thing to hunt an animal, it is another to live it with it.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't want to hunt it. I want to think it is "out there"!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

DLHirst said:


> I don't want to hunt it. I want to think it is "out there"!


With wolves and Cougars, YOU won't be hunting much of anything.


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

multibeard said:


> DNR biologist was notified by our local CO when I photographed the tracks out side of PH2O. He had no interest in seeing them. Take it for what it is worth.



Off topic but few weeks back called warren cops about deer roaming down sidewalk miday. Officer told me that there are no deer in warren and hung up. Guess its my word against his. Whats that about a picture being worth a thousands words. Must of been a rookie??? 11 and hoover area.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

LLSSt Clair said:


> Off topic but few weeks back called warren cops about deer roaming down sidewalk miday. Officer told me that there are no deer in warren and hung up. Guess its my word against his. Whats that about a picture being worth a thousands words. Must of been a rookie??? 11 and hoover area.


Plenty of deer in warren. He must have been a rookie. Lol


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Heck we have deer by the place I work at in the ghetto.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

LLSSt Clair said:


> Off topic but few weeks back called warren cops about deer roaming down sidewalk miday. Officer told me that there are no deer in warren and hung up. Guess its my word against his. Whats that about a picture being worth a thousands words. Must of been a rookie??? 11 and hoover area.


Maybe he hung up on you cause you are a quack. What did you want him to do, write a citation? Big deal, deer on the sidewalk.

If you called 911, then you should get a ticket. Either way what a waste of time.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

U of M Fan said:


> With wolves and Cougars, YOU won't be hunting much of anything.


Like a true Wolverine, you fear the competition?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Rounder said:


> Maybe he hung up on you cause you are a quack. What did you want him to do, write a citation? Big deal, deer on the sidewalk.
> 
> If you called 911, then you should get a ticket. Either way what a waste of time.


Haha, I thought the same thing. Are we supposed to call the cops when we see deer now?


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

You guys who think it would be cute to have a cougar in your neck of the woods will ok with it then when it grabs your dog. or kid. Pure silent hunting killers from above. One should hope they keep getting found dead in ditches in the UP.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

DLHirst said:


> Like a true Wolverine, you fear the competition?


Nope. Just stating the truth. But hey, you just want to know that their around??? I say that they bring some to your area so you can get your wish.

I use to think that it would be cool to see a wolf in the woods while hunting. I finally seen one about 6 or so years ago. The area has been in a steady decline (deer wise) ever since. I go to the U.P. To hunt deer not to see a bunch of predators that are illegal to hunt. We don't see many deer anymore but hey I had a wolf at 20 yards in a ground blind and one at 60 from our camp just staring at us, not scared at all!!! Maybe that's your thing but I promise you, it gets old quick when the deer disappear. Because that's what I go up there for, to see deer.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

It looked like a cougar but it was a wherepanther I swear it occifer.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

If I see one, you will never hear about it from me ; ).


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

SAME HERE!!!!

To much grief.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Do we hang cougar shooters like we do the guys that punch their tag wrong on a deer?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

My brother sent me a pic of a cougar spotted in Lake county just yesterday! I never knew he was so gullible! It wasn't even worthy of a response, just shook my head.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

DLHirst said:


> I don't want to hunt it. I want to think it is "out there"!


You mean like aliens?


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Call me batsh!t crazy, but I like to think THEY are out there too!



ibthetrout said:


> You mean like aliens?


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

My limited observations would suggest there are more than 2 deer per square mile in Royal Oak. And far more than that in my township. As for my backyard, I was thrilled to see a 9 pt buck eating my hostas. I was thrilled to see a coyote drinking (and perhaps snacking?) out of my koi pond. Were it big enough to support them, I would be thrilled to see apex predators back there too!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I can take you to a place where over the years I have killed plenty of deer, the predators (not just wolves) have done their damage. If you spend a week or so looking you might find some deer tracks. That my friend stag is less than 2 deer per square mile and there is plenty of food there for a deer to survive a very harsh winter if it does not get eaten by a predator. I hike in a mile to one of my ice fishing spots and I guarantee you that at any given time over the last three years there was 2 feet of snow or less on the ground. That is not a harsh winter so the DNR is blowing smoke and you are believing them. Funny how those guys in Lansing know everything and never step a foot on the ground in the UP.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

DirtySteve said:


> You can't blame it entirely on wolves. Minnesota has 4 times as many wolves as michigan. Wisconsin also has far more and a cwd issue that is out of control. They don't seem to have the deer population issues that we do In the UP.


In 1990 you could not drive from I-75 to Cedarville during the winter (approximately 15 miles) without seeing 40 or more deer. Now if you see 4 deer in that stretch it is lots of deer. The only thing that has changed is the wolf population. We had severe winters back then too. It is not like we have had a bad case of CWD or any other disease that has wiped them out. You could take Mackinac Trail from St Ignace to the Sault and see over 100 deer in 1990. today not one.


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

ver·min

ˈvərmən/

noun

wild mammals and birds that are believed to be harmful to crops, farm animals, or game, or that carry disease, e.g., foxes, rodents, and insect pests.

synonymsests, parasites; More

parasitic worms or insects.

synonymsests, parasites; More

people perceived as despicable and as causing problems for the rest of society.

"the vermin who ransacked her house"

synonymsests, parasites; More


----------



## shotgun658 (Dec 16, 2008)

Robert Holmes said:


> In 1990 you could not drive from I-75 to Cedarville during the winter (approximately 15 miles) without seeing 40 or more deer. Now if you see 4 deer in that stretch it is lots of deer. The only thing that has changed is the wolf population. We had severe winters back then too. It is not like we have had a bad case of CWD or any other disease that has wiped them out. You could take Mackinac Trail from St Ignace to the Sault and see over 100 deer in 1990. today not one.


I know there is way to many wolf's but my place in northern Clare county has 30 percent of deer it did in the 90's. The late 80's and 90's there was a lot of deer in Michigan.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Robert Holmes said:


> In 1990 you could not drive from I-75 to Cedarville during the winter (approximately 15 miles) without seeing 40 or more deer. Now if you see 4 deer in that stretch it is lots of deer. The only thing that has changed is the wolf population. We had severe winters back then too. It is not like we have had a bad case of CWD or any other disease that has wiped them out. You could take Mackinac Trail from St Ignace to the Sault and see over 100 deer in 1990. today not one.


That is a common statement for most of northern lower peninsula too. We used to see 50-60 deer opening day in the early 90's now you might see 4-5 if you sit all day. We don't have 1.8 million deer anymore. The majority of the deer that we do have are in southern michigan.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

The lack of deer in Western Iron county was very apparent before the two harsh winters in a row. The biggest change in my area the last 6 years have been the increase in wolf numbers.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

In the LP they gave out bookoo doe permits and still do. We have not had doe permits in the UP since around 2000 and the tribal hunting does not have a huge impact as they cannot find the deer either.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> In the LP they gave out bookoo doe permits and still do. We have not had doe permits in the UP since around 2000 and the tribal hunting does not have a huge impact as they cannot find the deer either.


No doe permits in the UP in the last 16 years? It's hard to take you serious when you lie like this.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

chuckinduck said:


> No doe permits in the UP in the last 16 years? It's hard to take you serious when you lie like this.


Okay none in Mackinac County or Chippewa County I don't know about the western UP


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> Okay none in Mackinac County or Chippewa County I don't know about the western UP


Drummond island issued 100 in 2012. Drummond island is part of Chippewa county. Or was at least according to my recollection. Do not pass go. Do not collect 100 dollars.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Robert Holmes said:


> Okay none in Mackinac County or Chippewa County I don't know about the western UP


I have spent my fair share of time deer hunting chippewa county over the last 20 yrs. One of my closest hunting buddies has a family cabin there. He hunts with his dad every year and I join them opening week every once in awhile. There have never been many deer there. My buddy has always joked it is like hunting on the moon. Some days over an all day sit you swear you didn't even see a bird or squirrel. They haven't noticed much difference in population. They get 1 buck between the two of them every other yr. It has been very consistent in that regard. Often it is the only deer they saw. If you want to get away from crowds it is a great place to hunt.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

chuckinduck said:


> Drummond island issued 100 in 2012. Drummond island is part of Chippewa county. Or was at least according to my recollection. Do not pass go. Do not collect 100 dollars.


Okay and Drummond Island has how many wolves?????????. A few of the islands still have great deer hunting because there is no wolves.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

DirtySteve said:


> I have spent my fair share of time deer hunting chippewa county over the last 20 yrs. One of my closest hunting buddies has a family cabin there. He hunts with his dad every year and I join them opening week every once in awhile. There have never been many deer there. My buddy has always joked it is like hunting on the moon. Some days over an all day sit you swear you didn't even see a bird or squirrel. They haven't noticed much difference in population. They get 1 buck between the two of them every other yr. It has been very consistent in that regard. Often it is the only deer they saw. If you want to get away from crowds it is a great place to hunt.


I have a friend that texts me while he hunts in Kinross. It goes something like this wolf........wolf.....wolf......deer. He does get a buck every year though.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> Okay and Drummond Island has how many wolves?????????. A few of the islands still have great deer hunting because there is no wolves.


Drummond has wolves, have seen one animal myself along with lots of tracks in the snow. One was killed over there some years back. FM


----------



## yooper Bob (Jul 11, 2016)

multibeard said:


> DNR biologist was notified by our local CO when I photographed the tracks out side of PH2O. He had no interest in seeing them. Take it for what it is worth.


Hi; I had a cougar stop in front of my car on m-28 by Newberry about 15 years ago, went to the DNR office there and told them and they said I didn't know what they looked like cause there is not any in Michigan. My brother in law has the #3 cougar bow kill from ,I think Idaho, mounted at his camp. I know a cougar when I see one. The DNR never belives anything unless they see it cause were all stupid.


----------



## yooper Bob (Jul 11, 2016)

Forest Meister said:


> Drummond has wolves, have seen one animal myself along with lots of tracks in the snow. One was killed over there some years back. FM


Forest; I have been followed by wolves on Drummond more than once. Seen them crossing on the ice.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw some tracks today at my house in Roscommon County!


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

yooper Bob said:


> Hi; I had a cougar stop in front of my car on m-28 by Newberry about 15 years ago, went to the DNR office there and told them and they said I didn't know what they looked like cause there is not any in Michigan. My brother in law has the #3 cougar bow kill from ,I think Idaho, mounted at his camp. I know a cougar when I see one. The DNR never belives anything unless they see it cause were all stupid.



Bob, someone once told me that D.N.R actually means "doing nothing right", his words not mine.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

yooper Bob said:


> Hi; I had a cougar stop in front of my car on m-28 by Newberry about 15 years ago, went to the DNR office there and told them and they said I didn't know what they looked like cause there is not any in Michigan. My brother in law has the #3 cougar bow kill from ,I think Idaho, mounted at his camp. I know a cougar when I see one. The DNR never belives anything unless they see it cause were all stupid.


Was it a male or female?
With your knowledge, since your BIL has one mounted, they (DNR), should have respected you and sent people to the scene.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

chuckinduck said:


> The island has a pack


One pack is not going to do much damage on an island that is as big as most Michigan counties.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Robert Holmes said:


> One pack is not going to do much damage on an island that is as big as most Michigan counties.


Most counties are about 600 sq miles. A few over 1000. The smallest is benzie at 330. Drummond island is 249. Aren't you the guy that is always telling me each wolf kills 50-100 deer a yr?


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

State Fish and Game hunters tracked down and destroyed the animal after residents in the area reported other incidents involving the same deer.

Anderson said most of the reported deer incidents in the park last fall occurred on the golf course at Wawona where the deer like to graze.

The most serious incident in 1987 involved a 2-year-old boy who suffered major facial lacerations when he got too close to a deer that was feeding. When the deer lifted its head, its antlers caught the boy's face, opening a gash from his nose to his forehead.

In other incidents, cuts and bruises were inflicted by deer hoofs.

In 1977, a 5-year-old boy was killed in the park when he was gored while feeding deer in the Wawona area.

"We are trying to convince visitors that 'Bambi' can kill," Anderson said. "Reality is not like a Walt Disney movie and the sooner people realize it, the sooner we'll stop having injuries caused by deer."

Anderson said people do some strange things when they get near wild animals.

"A ranger reported seeing a man trying to climb onto the back of a deer a couple of months ago, apparently trying to ride it," he said. "Luckily the deer just moved away instead of turning on the man."

* It's all good gentlemen, not a bad thread to help pass the time before the season. Couldn't help but think... Maybe all the UP deer got scared off after you yoopers got bored and tried jumping on Bambi for a ride. All I know is when it is opening deer season, hunting property in the thumb, whitetails are big and plenty. No cougar sighting as of yet, still waiting and will report back here at 1st visual. *


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

yooper Bob didn't see any big kitties in Sierra Madre because they are sneaky. The San Gabriel Mtns have many cougars. If I can't drive to it I do go there. A 4 weight fly rod is not something I want to use to defend against a 150lb cat. The San Gabriel and San Bernardino Mts don't have great deer herds but our fires create habitat that deer can see the kitties and avoid them. There are lots of wild animals in the foothills. People don't see them because they come out at night and very early morning.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

LLSSt Clair said:


> State Fish and Game hunters tracked down and destroyed the animal after residents in the area reported other incidents involving the same deer.
> 
> Anderson said most of the reported deer incidents in the park last fall occurred on the golf course at Wawona where the deer like to graze.
> 
> ...


Let me get this right, you live in the Detroit area, a city that is close to being the murder, rape, and assault capitol of the country, and you call the cops on a deer walking down the road, because of "two" incidents where a kids were hurt by a deer? Is that what I'm hearing here? You my man need to build a cement bunker in your back yard and start buying survival gear! Enough said! The very very scary thing about this post to me is that you alluded to the fact that you deer hunt in the Thumb and that's where I live and hunt!!!!


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

There was just a couple squirrels on my bird feeder. Should I call the cops?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

When I saw new activity in the "New Cougar Sighting" thread, I thought sure a storyteller was going to tell us about another 2 dozen cougar sightings/tracks and a Dogman story to boot.

L & O


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

pryorhunt said:


> Let me get this right, you live in the Detroit area, a city that is close to being the murder, rape, and assault capitol of the country, and you call the cops on a deer walking down the road, because of "two" incidents where a kids were hurt by a deer? Is that what I'm hearing here? You my man need to build a cement bunker in your back yard and start buying survival gear! Enough said! The very very scary thing about this post to me is that you alluded to the fact that you deer hunt in the Thumb and that's where I live and hunt!!!!




Detroit area? Thumb dweller? We all came from Detroit at some point in history. Get with the times and stop being a racist. Funny you all on my back about my decision to use a resource thats failed to keep crime and murder/rape in check. Do any of you haters even have kids. Or maybe being in the sticks too long you forgot the restrictions us city dwellers have.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

LLSSt Clair said:


> Detroit area? Thumb dweller? We all came from Detroit at some point in history. Get with the times and stop being a racist. Funny you all on my back about my decision to use a resource thats failed to keep crime and murder/rape in check. Do any of you haters even have kids. Or maybe being in the sticks too long you forgot the restrictions us city dwellers have.


Who said anything at all about race, oh that's right it was you! And, what on God's green earth makes you think "everyone" came from Detroit? And, you are starting to get to my point, since crime, murder and rape are so rampant in and around Detroit, I would think the cops have their hands full enough than to be bothered by a deer walking down the road, even though there IS two snow ball chances in hell that a kid would be hurt.


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

pryorhunt said:


> Who said anything at all about race, oh that's right it was you! And, what on God's green earth makes you think "everyone" came from Detroit? And, you are starting to get to my point, since crime, murder and rape are so rampant in and around Detroit, I would think the cops have their hands full enough than to be bothered by a deer walking down the road, even though there IS two snow ball chances in hell that a kid would be hurt.




You mentioned rape, murder, and crime along with detroit. Typical white flight racist. I'm from warren which is only highest in breaking entering and robbery. Lol this is great, no point to the thread whatsoever. Continue to misinform yourself and others with what I originally said. I called the cops to only talk, not have them send a swat team. The police didn't care and hung up on a resident of 32 years and a home owning tax payer. Police and government can't get support when they are ignorant and treat people without respect. Do you have family in law enforcement, sorry if I hit a nerve. "Snowballs" still a chance and when you have or if you had kids you'd understand. My bad if I keep their safety as my number one priority. Oh and all the years living in warren and close proximity to "detroit" even working downtown, never had a problem.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

View attachment 227018
One in WI also, just the other day. It was treed briefly by some bear dogs, pictures included.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

LLSSt Clair said:


> You mentioned rape, murder, and crime along with detroit. Typical white flight racist. I'm from warren which is only highest in breaking entering and robbery. Lol this is great, no point to the thread whatsoever. Continue to misinform yourself and others with what I originally said. I called the cops to only talk, not have them send a swat team. The police didn't care and hung up on a resident of 32 years and a home owning tax payer. Police and government can't get support when they are ignorant and treat people without respect. Do you have family in law enforcement, sorry if I hit a nerve. "Snowballs" still a chance and when you have or if you had kids you'd understand. My bad if I keep their safety as my number one priority. Oh and all the years living in warren and close proximity to "detroit" even working downtown, never had a problem.


In fact, I was in law enforcement, and Yes I do have kids! And what pray tell were you calling them for if you didn't want them to respond, just to say hey I saw a deer out my window? I have a short story I'd like to tell about a person who came here, to the thumb, to hunt deer; from the city. My property butted up against state land that I had hunted for a number of years. One day I caught two guys building a blind within thirty yards of my garage. Yes, it was on their property but clearly less than the 450ft. from my house. I politely told them they were not hunting there. Now mind you the house they were staying at was only on two acres. I told them there was a whole square mile of state land to hunt, on right behind their property. I took the time to show them where my father and I would be hunting, so we didn't mess up each others hunt. I even drew them a map of the area and told them where they could probably get a chance to see some nice deer. Everything was set, or so I thought! Opening morning, just after day light a nice four pointer came in and just as I was about to shoot he got real nervous and just as I shot he bolted. I shot two more times while he was running through the woods and ending up missing the deer. As soon as I stopped shooting, I saw one of the guys from next door and I almost fainted and my knees got weak. He was only forty yards from me sitting in a small impression. While sitting in my blind I couldn't see him. After getting my composure I walked over and asked him what the hell he was doing and he calmly said, hunting! I said I showed you where I was going to be hunting so that you would stay out of the area and that I didn't know he was there. Again in a calm tone he said I knew you were there. Then I raised my voice a little and said yeah but do you realize how close I came to shooting you? He didn't even flinch. That my friend is why the folks from the City are called Cityits! Oh, have you ever hunted while staying on Washburn rd. in Caro?


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

Cityits? Thanks again for yet another honorable remark to a fellow sportsman. Yes yes I do believe you where involved with law enforcement now, and a racist just as I thought! Picture this, a direspectful, racist, law enforcement individual that discharges a firearm in a unsafe manner, shooting at a running fork horn. You do fit the latest trend. Lol and im the cityit? Enough said sir! As much as I'd like to believe you being a cop I'm going to give the boy's in blue the benefit of doubt and call you a liar. Don't drag them down with you. Keep drumming support, or not? Maybe keep your blasphemy to yourself and your gun pointed in a safe direction. I'm a bowman and usually already bagged my buck well before the bangfest, so no sorry, Washburn road don't ring a bell.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Everyone is acting like cougars are a big joke. I was attacked by two Cougars in the manistee national forest when I was 19. They followed me all the way from the pines in Cadillac to the black bear inn by wellston. Once I was cornered in my room things got pretty graphic.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

LLSSt Clair said:


> .........
> "A ranger reported seeing a man trying to climb onto the back of a deer a couple of months ago, apparently trying to ride it," he said. "Luckily the deer just moved away instead of turning on the man."....................


Maybe a rodeo cowboy wanted to try out a deer for a rough stock ride; hope he would have tried to keep his free-hand up......cowboy up or get in the truck...............last cougar I saw was while hiking to fish Bushy Creek Falls on the Yellow Dog North if Ishpeming......she quickly put her top back on when she saw me.........


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

LLSSt Clair said:


> Cityits? Thanks again for yet another honorable remark to a fellow sportsman. Yes yes I do believe you where involved with law enforcement now, and a racist just as I thought! Picture this, a direspectful, racist, law enforcement individual that discharges a firearm in a unsafe manner, shooting at a running fork horn. You do fit the latest trend. Lol and im the cityit? Enough said sir! As much as I'd like to believe you being a cop I'm going to give the boy's in blue the benefit of doubt and call you a liar. Don't drag them down with you. Keep drumming support, or not? Maybe keep your blasphemy to yourself and your gun pointed in a safe direction. I'm a bowman and usually already bagged my buck well before the bangfest, so no sorry, Washburn road don't ring a bell.


Like I said, you are the one who brought up racist, I never mentioned anything about race! How is shooting at a running deer unsafe. The only thing that made it unsafe was the cityit sitting on top of me after he said he was going to be a half mile away! As for the boy's in blue, I never said I was a cop, I said I was in law enforcement! You seem to have a hard time getting your facts right. I guess you have no comment on why you called the cops to tell them a deer was walking down the road minding its own business, unless you indeed had wanted them to respond. I'm pretty sure you don't hunt at all, if you did, you wouldn't have to call the cops when you see a deer! Have a good day and if your that scared of a deer, you might want to stay indoors from now on!!!


----------



## captjansen (Jan 22, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> http://www.miningjournal.net/page/c...-sighting-in-Ishpeming-Township.html?nav=5006


A cougar was just sighted a few days ago crossing a road in Muskegon County just a mile east of Bear Lake. We have more of them around than we are certainly aware of, and possibly care to think.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

DirtySteve said:


> Most counties are about 600 sq miles. A few over 1000. The smallest is benzie at 330. Drummond island is 249. Aren't you the guy that is always telling me each wolf kills 50-100 deer a yr?


At 50-100 there would not be a deer left in the UP. I have seen the destruction in a couple of deer yards though. The number of mountain lions captured on game cameras in the LP and verified is 0.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

This is getting too funny, Detroit people on full deer alert. The same people who want there to be more wolves, mountain lions, and bears in the UP. They are worried about a hummingbird attacking their kids and we are not supposed to be concerned if we have a predator in our back yards.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

captjansen said:


> A cougar was just sighted a few days ago crossing a road in Muskegon County just a mile east of Bear Lake. We have more of them around than we are certainly aware of, and possibly care to think.


Can you post a trail camera photo of the cat when 1 becomes available ? There must be thousands of cameras around the county. It is amazing isn't it that these cats can avoid the nearly 1 million trail cameras and yet they can be seen near the local Dairy Queen or crossing the road at 2 in the morning after bar closing time.

L & O


----------

